
C++ is the most WTF language - tulsidas
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=wtf&type=Code&ref=searchresults
======
egwynn
This claim may be true, but I doubt it’s true simply because of the graph on
the left. The data needs to be normalized based on the quantity of code
written in each language. What we’re looking for is the concentrations of
“wtf” within a comparable amount of code (e.g. lines, files, expected bytes-
per-man-hour, etc).

------
calebm
By an order of magnitude!

------
dolk13
The WebKit has a library "Webkit Template Framework" (WTF). It is a huge part
of the WTF in C++.

